# نصائحكم بالنسبة للجامعات الامريكية بالنسبة لهندسة الفضاء والملاحة الفضائية



## خلوووووووودي (18 فبراير 2006)

انا مبتعث من الحكومة السعودية ولازلت في طور دراسة اللغه الانجليزية

وبما ان المجال مفتوح بودي دراسة شيء جديد ومفيد

ففكرت كثيرا بتكنلوجيا الفضاء وما يختص به من اقسام


لكن هل ساجد صعوبة كبيرة في درسته؟

وماهي افضل تخصصاته وافضل الجامعات لهذا التخصص



ابحث عن معلومات شامله على ضؤها ااخذ شيء من قراري



تمنياتي لكم بدوام التوفيق

خالد


----------



## MIT (18 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم

خلووووووووودي


فيه كثير جامعات ممتازه

لكن اهم شيء إبحث عن جامعه معتمده من ABET وبالتالي معتمده من وزارة التعليم

وإذا أنت ملزم تبي جامعه ممتازه فإبحث عن التوب فيفتي

وأظن MIT هو الأفضل

تحياتي

وبالتوفيق​


----------



## خلوووووووودي (18 فبراير 2006)

هناك حلم في هاجسي ان اجد قبولا في MIT

ولكن هل القبول بها صعب؟ وماذا يطلبون تحديدا لقبولي?


وهل ساجد صعوبة فعلية تتوافق مع اسم MIT




وفي النهاية موعد التقديم وكيفيته علىMIT 




شكرا من الاعماق​


----------



## leoooorazzz (23 فبراير 2006)

بتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## MIT (24 فبراير 2006)

خلوووووووودي

كتبت لك أكثر من مره وبعد ما أخلص وأضغط على أعتمد الرد تحصل مشكله 


على العموم القبول في الجامعات القويه صعب للغايه . . . . وعليك أثبات جدارتك واجتياز بعض الأختبارات مثل التوفل والجي آر إي . . . . وصدقني لو قبلت في مثل هذ5 الجامعه ماراح تلاقي أي صعوبه بس بشرط تشد حيلك وتبتعد عن أصدقاء السوء


بإمكانك زيارة موقع الجامعه وستحصل على كل ما تريد من المعلومات


لاتنسى إنك في بلد العلم والمعرفه 

أنا في الخدمه دائما​


----------



## كالاسد (8 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم  
عندي سؤال ؟ اذا باذن الله خلصت دراستك بالملاحه الفضائيه تصير رائد فضاء انشالله ؟
سؤال ثاني ؟ هل يمكن دراسة هالتخصص ابريطانيا او استراليا ؟
سؤال ثالث شنو موقع جامعه mit ?
و مشكورين واااايد ...


----------



## ايمن مصر (8 أبريل 2006)

هو لازم يعني تدرس الطيران و في امريكا بالذات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ انت مش خايف 
يارب يحفظك انا بهزر معاك


----------



## عقيد ركن طيار (16 أبريل 2006)

اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## fullbank (8 أغسطس 2006)

[frame="2 90"]اخي افضل الجامعات الامريكية هي جامعة امبري ريدل ولكن لا تذهب على الجامعات الامريكية صعبة الوصول اليهن [/frame]


----------



## MIT (9 أغسطس 2006)

fullbank
على أي تقييم اعتمدت عندما قلت ان افضل الجامعات هي امبري ردل؟
حسب معلوماتي انها ليست من التوب 500 فكيف تقول انها افضل جامعه؟
راجع معلوماتك عزيزي ولا تكتب شيء ماهو موثق ولا عندك فيه علم. تحياتي.


----------



## fullbank (9 أغسطس 2006)

[FRAME="2 90"]اخي العزيز mit انا متاكد انها افضل جامعة في كل العالم في تعليم هندسة الطيران جامعة امبري ريدل علشني عبرت على موقعها وشفتها ورايت اهم بحوثها مع شركات الطيران وان معظم الاشخاص على قالوا لي انها افضل جامعة في كل العالم لهندسة الطيران بس ممنوع للعرب يدرسوا فيها بتوقع[/FRAME]


----------



## MIT (9 أغسطس 2006)

العزيز fullbank
في أمريكا هناك مؤسسات متخصصه في تقييم الجامعات. وتدفع هذه المؤسسات مئات الآلآف من الدولارات لخبراء لديهم العلم والإطلاع الكافي لإصدار تقييم متزن بعيد عن العواطف مبني على اسس واضحه وإليك التقييم التالي الذي يوضح أفضل (50) جامعه في مجال الهندسه
http://www.usnews.com/usnews/edu/grad/rankings/eng/brief/engrank_brief.php
تحياتي لك


----------



## fullbank (9 أغسطس 2006)

انا قلت لك ان جامعة امبري ريدل افضل الجامعات بتعلم هندسة الطيران


----------



## fullbank (9 أغسطس 2006)

[frame="2 90"]بس ما تتعب حالك علشان في اميركا ممنوع دراسة هندسة الطيران دبر الك دولة ثانية [/frame]


----------



## كالاسد (10 أغسطس 2006)

عفوا يا اخوي ليش بامريكا ممنوع دراسة هندسة الطيران ؟ قصدك للعرب ؟ و ليش ؟


----------



## fullbank (10 أغسطس 2006)

[frame="2 90"]انا قصدي عن المسلمين باكي من زمان يقدروا يدرسوا هندسة الطيران بس بعد ما صار الاحداث تفجير البنتغون الغوه علشان الساقوا الطيارتين درسوا في جامعة امبري ريدل بدك تتاكد اتاكد اذا بدك اتراسل الجامعات الامريكية على تخصص هندسة الطيران علشان انا سالت جامعة امبري ريدل بس ما قبله قالوا الي انت عربي وكمان مسلم واخرى فلسطيني [/frame]


----------



## fullbank (11 أغسطس 2006)

[frame="2 90"]اخي الكريم الموقع الي اعطيتني اياه مش مكتوب فيه بتوقع انه مش امليح اكثير علشان الجامعة الي قلتها الك افضل الجامعات [/frame]


----------

